# iPod nano RED



## sammy (Oct 12, 2002)

According to Appleinsider, Oprah and Bono will unveil the iPod nano RED, on Oprah's show tomorrow. We'll see. If true, my wife should enjoy this Chistmas gift.appleinsider.com


----------



## spicyapple (Aug 17, 2006)

Do you think Apple will feature the red iPod on the home page tomorrow?


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

just watchin O now and they mentioned "one time performance" and "extraordinary launch" or something like that


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

(RED)™



> (RED)™ was created by Bono and Bobby Shriver, Chairman of DATA to raise awareness and money for The Global Fund by teaming up with the world's most iconic brands to produce (PRODUCT) RED branded products. A percentage of each (PRODUCT) RED product sold is given to The Global Fund. The money helps women and children affected by HIV/AIDS in Africa.




<S>Black is the new White.</S>
*Red is the new Black*


.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Hope it's Apple Red


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just digging around the (RED) site and it looks like the model Gisele Bundchen is promoting the (RED) - American Express promo.









Gisele per the New Apple Comercials.

And we all know that Bono is an Apple Computer Inc. favourite.
Just can't seem to figure out how the big O is connected....

And I am thinking the Red is more of a red on the website.
see attachment


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I understand that AC/DC is promoting the new 8GB nano.
_
(Waits for it...)_

Edit: Fine.
_
"Back in black..."_


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Spoiler Alert!








Bono





Oprah





And the new (RED) NANO!












via Digg.com


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Oh, I wish I was working at that Apple store on that day.  

I will have a red iPod Nano. Oh... I will have one.  



Heart said:


> Spoiler Alert!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmmmmm... decisions, decisions. New Shuffle, or new iPod Red? Anybody want a 4-gig black 2nd gen nano? 

M


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

A video of Bono and Oprah shopping ... about half way through is the new iPod ...

http://cbs2chicago.com/local/local_story_285181627.html

Looks pretty sweet ... may have to order one tomorrow.


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

News report from Chicago --> http://cbs2chicago.com/local/local_story_285181627.html

Screenshot from the news report.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

These'll sell great at Xmas... a second rush after the "RED" supporters pick up theirs... hot sellers, and a hot quarter to come... 

M


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Check out the 5th Ave store in NY ...

http://www.ipodgarage.com/article.php?id=2072


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

I love the colour red! I already have a Nano I bought in the summer and a 60 gig iPod so this would be silly for me to buy but oooooooo! Causes an internal struggle because it's for one of my favourite causes but encourages conspicuous consumption. Maybe I know how Oprah and Bono feel on a really small scale.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

www.apple.com


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice touch:


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I love the color. Very nice.


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Very nice indeed. wow that is a vibrant red. I bet it's even brighter in person. 
Can someone explain the reasoning behind having "PRODUCT" in brackets and RED is in superscript?  Why not just name it "iPod nano RED"


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Check out the 5th Ave store in NY ...
> 
> http://www.ipodgarage.com/article.php?id=2072


Damn, these guys are on top of everything! It's little details like this that make Apple such a cool marketer.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice.










Maybe the iPod subforum here will turn red and white in tribute...




satchmo said:


> Damn, these guys are on top of everything! It's little details like this that make Apple such a cool marketer.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HowEver said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice red! (subforum!) I as kidding, but it really is a nice colour.

An exact match?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The Red colour will be just a fun tribute for the next couple of days.  

From this story:



> "We've moved from the philanthropy budgets to the marketing budgets, and guess what, there's no comparison in size," Bono said. "We now have some of the most creative people in commerce -- Steve Jobs, the marketing people at Gap and Motorola -- all working for the world's poor. That is so so cool."


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Read the bottom right hand corner. 

Well, isn't that nice of you Apple?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Working for the world's poor??

Steve Jobs is working to help create the "new poor" the world over...



ehMax said:


> The Red colour will be just a fun tribute for the next couple of days.
> 
> From this story:
> 
> ...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

ColBalt said:


> Very nice indeed. wow that is a vibrant red. I bet it's even brighter in person.
> Can someone explain the reasoning behind having "PRODUCT" in brackets and RED is in superscript?  Why not just name it "iPod nano RED"


from http://www.joinred.com/more.asp:



> What's the meaning of the parentheses or brackets? Well, we call them "the embrace." Each company that becomes (RED) places its logo in this embrace and is then elevated to the power of red. Thus the name -- (PRODUCT)RED.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

> Damn, these guys are on top of everything! It's little details like this that make Apple such a cool marketer


Yes, it's those little details that are thought through and so well executed.


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

okcomputer said:


> What's the meaning of the parentheses or brackets? Well, we call them "the embrace." Each company that becomes (RED) places its logo in this embrace and is then elevated to the power of red. Thus the name -- (PRODUCT)RED.


It would make more sense if it was (iPod nano)^red


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Don't forget to watch Oprah today!.  

(Hopefully gets YouTubed. )


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Hmmmmm... decisions, decisions. New Shuffle, or new iPod Red?


That is exactly how I feel. I've been getting ready to lay down some money on a shuffle for running. But now this piece of eye candy shows up. :love2: 

Do these guys know how to upsell or what! What's a poor consumer to do?


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

okcomputer said:


> from http://www.joinred.com/more.asp:


Ahhhoooo¿ :heybaby: 
OK Thanks



jonmon said:


> It would make more sense if it was (iPod nano)^red


I agree, it would make more sense that way. But I think it would interfere with Apple's iPod nano branding though.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

http://youtube.com/results?search_query=Oprah+Bono&search=Search


Nothing yet!




.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think they should've made product Red iPod cases for the rest of us that already have iPods. Mind you I can still return mine to Future Shop.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

I wish they had a 8GB RED nano... I may settle for the 4GB.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

If you can't justify shelling out for a red Nano, here's something you might like










Take care, Margaret


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

My iPod nano RED arrived today ... absolutely stunning ... if you have been sitting on the fence ... go for it.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My iPod is on the way too, ordered it on Sunday and it should be here on Wednesday at noon *drool*. So I'll be returning my iPod Black as soon as I get the Red.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I was interested in what TidBits had to say about this. (I've read TidBits since its inception.)

http://db.tidbits.com/article/8706



TidBits magazine said:


> ***Staff Roundtable** -- Is this activism or is it marketing? *The
> TidBITS staff weighs in on the iPod nano (PRODUCT) RED Special
> Edition:
> 
> ...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I just got my red iPod Nano and as Steve Jobs would say it, it's absolutely stunning. Can't wait to go home and get this baby loaded up.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Mine left China yesterday. =)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Why is yours coming from China? Mine came directly from Cupertino. Maybe because I paid for the express shipping? Well congratulations anyway, you'll love it!


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Why is yours coming from China? Mine came directly from Cupertino. Maybe because I paid for the express shipping? Well congratulations anyway, you'll love it!


dona 83, did you get engraving? I believe all engraving is done in China, is it not?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

I chose regular shipping and no engraving. It just left Alaska.


----------

